# Looking to buy from a Breeder in Minnesota



## Jenn926 (Jan 22, 2009)

My father and I have been looking for a good breeder in Minnesota for sometime. We are looking to get my mother a german shepherd puppy. Any recommendations on breeders in Minnesota or the surrounding states?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Have you thought about getting a puppy from your local rescue?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

These are the only breeders I could find that are in Minnesota: 

Kozie's German Shepherds 
Krymsan German Shepherds 
Notley Road Kennels 
Sable Rock Kennels 
Spur Canyon German Shepherds

I have no experience with any of them as I found them on the internet, Good luck in your search!


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello my fellow Minnesotan!

Here is a link to the German Shepherd dog club of Minneapolis, they are probably the best resource for notable GSD breeders in the area:
http://www.gsdcmsp.org/

And here is a list of contacts for animal rescues in Minnesota, there are a few specific GSD rescues in there, but the ones that rescue all breeds could also have GSDs for adoption:

http://www.pgaa.com/Minnesota.html


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The Shepherd Club is pretty much made up of show AKC dogs only and the ones I've seen just break my heart with how crippled they are and the MN GSD rescue folded a couple of years ago. Your best bet is to get recommendations from people on this list for breeders in the 5 state area.

What sort of dog are you looking for and what did you want to do with it?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I forgot to add that you can get some nice rescues in MN of various ages by looking up GSDs on Petfinder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Does it have to be from MN? Many good breeders will ship.


----------



## TonyR (May 4, 2008)

sable rock kennels has some nice gsd,s.What exactly are you looking for ? Wisconsin has some good breeders too


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Please work with your mother in choosing & working with the breeder. Companion animals are among the most deeply personal acquisitions we make. I've found that most people see pups/kits from the perspective of what they seek/value rather than what the eventual owner wants/needs. I've seen many, many gift pets that never gelled with their owner b/c it simply wasn't a good match b/w human & animal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Yep and I don't know a decent breeder that will even sell a pup as a gift/surprise.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Aside from a "gift for your Mom" what are you looking for in a dog? Any specific plans for the dog or "just a pet"? Nothing wrong with "just a pet", hoever, German Shepherds are high energy and highly intelligent dogs that require physical and mental stimulation.


----------



## Jenn926 (Jan 22, 2009)

My parents have had 6 GSD in their life time, we know the high energy and personality of the breed. And as far as it goes to being a gift for my mother; it is not a "surprise gift". She knows we are getting her a puppy. My dad and I would prefer to see the litter if at all possible to get a good idea of puppy personalities/ temperments. I don't know if many breeders allow you to do that or not? I know about hip and elbow dysplasia in GSD. And I agree with working/speaking with a breeder before spending X amount on one of their puppies. My dad prefers black/tan or red female GSD. We are looking for a puppy to become a good tempered companion pet. Nothing for show or breeding purposes. We have the time and energy for a GSD.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn4GSD My dad and I would prefer to see the litter if at all possible to get a good idea of puppy personalities/ temperments. I don't know if many breeders allow you to do that or not?


Sure many good breeders will let you meet the puppies. BUT a good breeder will NOT just let you look at a whole litter and let YOU choose any puppy you want. THEY will match the puppy to what you want and need. The breder is going to know which puppy has the disposition that matches what you are looking for. There is NO WAY you can tell the true personality of a puppy after only interacting with them for a short time. Anyone that jsut lets you come in and choose any puppy you wnat is NOT a "good" breeder that truely has the puppies AND owners happiness/best interest at heart.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn4GSD My dad prefers black/tan or red female GSD.


But what does your MOTHER prefer?


----------



## Jenn926 (Jan 22, 2009)

They've interacted with their puppies since birth, so I'm sure they do know who would be best with each and every puppy. I understand and agree with breeders that wont let you choose a puppy by looking or interacting with them for that short period of time. What I am saying is by seeing a litter of their puppies and talking/working with the breeder, can help us determine if we would like to purchase a puppy from them and they CAN help us find the right puppy for us. 

And as far as my mother goes about what she prefers in a puppy... Both my parents have discussed with each other about getting a german shepherd. She wants a female GSD that would be a great companion for the family.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As you don't have a lot of expectations for this dog, have you thought about going through rescue? There are a lot of very nice dogs in rescue of any age that might work for your mom.


----------



## Jenn926 (Jan 22, 2009)

We have thought about going through a rescue also. People in my family have found quite a few dogs at rescues that turn out to be wonderful comanions. The German shepherd rescue in MN was closed. (I know that is not the only rescue.) The thing with rescues is that a lot of the background history is unknown. The health concerns - Hip and elbow dysplasia for example. Don't get me wrong I personally believe every animal out there deserves to be loved, but I have also seen and heard about puppies/dogs being euthanized due to how much pain they were in because of their hip and/or elbow dysplasia.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Dysplasia is an issue with a lot of dogs and it's a crap shoot when you get a puppy. Getting a puppy from a quality breeder will stack the deck for a healthy puppy, but it won't guarantee it. Getting a young dog or an adult from a rescue can be interesting. On the one hand, you may not know it's history, but a lot of the rescues will know what the dog is like now and you can generally tell what sort of health the dog has now so you don't have to guess. Yes, MN GSD rescue has folded, but all the other rescues take them in now and you can still check them out that way. It can't hurt to look.

Try petfinder.com and see what's there while you look around for possible breeders.


----------



## Jenn926 (Jan 22, 2009)

We are looking in all different kinds of places. I thank you for all the informations and suggestions.


----------



## Hats022 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Post Removed*

**Post Deleted by Admin. Breeder bashing is not allowed. This and another post with the explicit intent of taking the thread off topic to bash a particular breeder are being removed.**


----------

